# Egyptian Basketball Forum (EBF)



## Calm Splat (Jun 9, 2015)

In FIBA Africa, Egypt is one of the most historically celebrated teams on the continent. Egypt played in the last summer Olympics for youth. So, I've decided to look into the EBF, the Egyptian Basketball Federation. It turns out you can watch games on their YouTube channel with decent quality video, I've seen some while not following NBA too much.

This is the type of league I wish I could play in! No overt corporate sponsorships or electric boogaloo, just mature individuals teaming up to play ball.

However, the game is different there. Defense is proactive and ready to run. Offensive players stress ball control and patience before taking shots. NBA players could easily compare the playstyle in a much less famous league, where international influence is foreign and investors unpublicized. The drastic difference between these leagues' amount of media coverage is reavealing to me, an American with a long-term educational stance in Egypt.

I have ambitions to get a passport and go to a game, the realistic notion is that any energetic skilled basketball player could star in a lot of countries -- especially from a country where the competition in terms of basketball is overdriven, yet plagued by celebrity status in a country of 350+ million (and most of whom are legit basketball fans).

My basketball resume personally even outweighs most 23-year-olds in the NBA, and therefore I seriously already consider trying to join the EBF. But as for the contents of this argument - try watching the full game for free on YouTube.

https://youtu.be/PhHQIyLg6WA


----------



## StopNPop (Dec 31, 2016)

Did you make it?


----------

